
Read Beyond the Headers - davidw
https://blogs.apache.org/foundation/entry/read_beyond_the_headers
======
lx
decompiled by Google?

[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/dxmvr/oracle_go...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/dxmvr/oracle_google_directly_copied_our_java_code/c13qfov)

